# sendmail im mail.log



## planet_fox (4. Juni 2013)

Seltsames Log in der mail.log


```
Jun  4 23:45:01 web sendmail[6778]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): /etc/mail/sendmail.cf: line 501: readcf: option TrustedUser: unknown user smmta
Jun  4 23:45:01 web sendmail[6778]: gethostbyaddr(127.0.0.2) failed: 1
```
es ist keine sendmail installiert, aber der Apache will darüber senden. 

Auf dem Server läuft ein Postfix und ISPConfig3


----------



## tkausl (4. Juni 2013)

Sicher, dass kein Sendmail installiert ist? Selbst bei Minimalinstallationen ist Sendmail meistens Installiert und wie es scheint arbeitet Sendmail ja auch und bringt selbst die Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## planet_fox (5. Juni 2013)

```
root@web:~# aptitude remove sendmail
Es werden keine Pakete installiert, aktualisiert oder entfernt.
0 Pakete aktualisiert, 0 zusÃ¤tzlich installiert, 0 werden entfernt und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
Muss 0 B an Archiven herunterladen. Nach dem Entpacken werden 0 B zusÃ¤tzlich belegt sein.
```


----------



## nowayback (5. Juni 2013)

postfix erstellt normal nen symlink für sendmail... evtl. mal prüfen oder ggf postfix reinstallieren


----------



## planet_fox (5. Juni 2013)

wo erstellt der den ?


----------



## nowayback (5. Juni 2013)

hmmm gerade gesehen das es kein symlink ist... sendmail liegt bei mir unter /usr/sbin/sendmail und ist direkt von Postfix (sendmail - Postfix to Sendmail compatibility interface)

Sorry für die Verwirrung


Grüße
nwb


----------

